# new macbook pro won't work the netgear router



## btchin (Jul 11, 2009)

the router is netgear wgr614v6.  works to problem with pc laptops.  my new macbook pro says it's connected to the router, but will not connect to the internet.  i run the diagnostics, and it says the connection is just fine.

can anybody help me?


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2009)

Open System Preferences->Network and see if you are getting a DNS from the router.


----------



## btchin (Jul 11, 2009)

sorry, how do i see if i'm getting a dns from the router?


----------



## midijeep (Jul 11, 2009)

I had a similar problem.  You need to get into the router (192.168.1.1) and change the Security Options  to WEP (Wired Equivalent Privacy) and Security Encryption (WEP) to Automatic


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2009)

btchin said:


> sorry, how do i see if i'm getting a dns from the router?



Open System Preferences->Network then in the Network window click on the button for "Advanced". Their see if you are getting an IP and then see if it is getting any DNS whatsoever.


----------



## btchin (Jul 12, 2009)

midijeep:  did that, still doesn't work

satcomer: yes i'm getting a dns i think

any other ideas?


----------



## kisuke3 (Jul 12, 2009)

you are probably getting a self assigned IP
Step 1
create a new location by doing the following
1. network in system preferences
2. click on location where it says automatic
3. then edit location, put whatever name you want to put. press done then apply

Step 2
or you can try to move the system configuration folder by ~/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration then restart the mac. Then do step 1 all over

Step 3
Try disabling the wireless options see if that works


----------

